# Vispass 2010 und Nachtangeln



## bigt23 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Boardmember,

hinter mir liegen zwei anstrengende tage, in denen ich mir den vispass 2010 besorgt habe und paralell versucht mir sclau zu machen bezüglich bestimmungen etc.
ist ja ne ganze menge stoff, wenn man das zum ersten mal durcharbeitet.#c

ich habe ein paar fragen und würde euch höflichst bitten wollen, mir dabei zu helfen:

*1. nachtangeln*
an den meisten stellen ist nachtangeln nicht erlaubt. wo kann ich mit dem vispass 2010 nachtangeln? 

*2. maas/seen*
der vispass zeigt mir einige stellen an denen ich angeln kann. 
wie kann man sich informieren wo welche fische zu hause sind und wo gute angelplätze sind. 
bitte niht falsch verstehen: hier soll keiner seine hotspots verraten, sondern ich brauche hilfe um im vorfeld zu erruieren, wo ich z.b. gut auf raubfisch und karpfen angeln kann.

*3. schleppen*
wo gibt es im raum venlo günstige bootsverleihe? brauche ich dafür einen bootsschein?

*4. winter*
lohnt es sich jetzt im winter z.b. an die maas nach venlo zu fahren? sitzen die räuber eher in der fahrrinne oder eher in den buchten, vertiefungen. ich habe noch keine gewäserkarten gefunden (z.b. für die seen) an denen ich tiefe stellen aufspüren könnte.

*5. tips zum twistern*
könnt ihr mir mal sagen, wie ihr twistert im winter? langsam einholen, stoppen...schnelles einholen, stoppen, zupfen an der rute....?
ich habe bisher ausschliesslich auf grund geangelt (köfi)

sind ne menge fragen, aber ich würde euch sehr dakbar sein, wenn ihr mir ein bisschen helfen könntet. ich versuche gerade ein paar freunde sowie meinen bruder für das thema angeln zu begeistern und muss daher ein paar schicke touren als "schmankerl" organisieren.


danke und gruss,
bigt


----------



## Udo561 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vispass 2010 und Nachtangeln*

Hi,
lies dir das zuerst mal durch http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm  , da gibt es so einiges an Info.
Die Maas führt z.Z. Hochwasser und es treibt ne Menge Dreck im Wasser , ich wollte da jetzt nicht mit dem Boot drauf.
Na gut , wenns nicht das eigene ist ;-))
Einen Führerschein benötigst du nicht solange das von dir gemietete Boot Bauartbestimmt nicht schneller als 20 Km/h fahren kann.
Das sind bei den kleineren Boot in der Regel 5 PS , obwohl man mit einem mit 5 PS motorisierten Schlauchboot schon locker über 25 Km/h fährt.

Boote kannst du den Sommer über zumindest hier www.Leukermeer.nl mieten .

Den Winter über stehen die Fische tief , allerdings sind Häfen auch nicht schlecht , aber bedenke das du nicht in jedem Hafen angeln darfst.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Borusse (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vispass 2010 und Nachtangeln*



bigt23 schrieb:


> ich brauche hilfe um im vorfeld zu erruieren, wo ich z.b. gut auf raubfisch und karpfen angeln kann.


 
Hi 

wenn Du schon mit Fremdwörtern arbeitest,
dann schreibe sie wenigstens richtig, mal abgesehen von den ganzen anderen Rechtschreibfehlern.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eruieren

Gruss

Chris


----------



## bigt23 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vispass 2010 und Nachtangeln*

hallo udo,

vielen dank schon mal für die schnelle antwort. 
die seite kenne ich (an dieser stelle sei mal erwähnt das sie absolute spitzenklasse ist!).
meine frage wegen dem nachtangeln war mehr, ob es auch stellen gibt, an denen ich mit dem vispass 2010 ohne zusätzliche scheine nachtangeln darf.

mein vispass habe ich in venlo gekauft (angelshop) und besitze zudem noch eine vergunning für limburg.
kann mir jemand ganz konkret mal ein paar seen und bootsverleihe nennen, an denen ich die kommenden tagen mal mein glück probieren könnte?


----------



## bigt23 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vispass 2010 und Nachtangeln*

hi chris,

danke für deine verbesserung. mein anliegen war eigentlich hier fragen zum angeln mit anderen zu diskutieren und nicht ein rechtschreib-diktat zu posten.

meines erachtens sind es auch gerade unsere beiden letzten mails, die es so schwierig machen sich alle posts durchzulesen, da solche antworten den post künstlich aufblähen. schliesslich habe ich mich höflich verhalten.

zu deinem post: ja ist falsch geschrieben! so what?
ausserdem ist "eruieren" deutsch 

bigt

p.s.: ich hatte deutsch LK, spreche drei sprachen und hab mit 1,7 medienbetriebswirtschaft studiert. hoffe das reicht um sich mit dir auf "augenhöhe" unterhalten zu können.


----------



## Fanny (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vispass 2010 und Nachtangeln*

Hi, ich habe eine Frage: In welchen Gewässern darfst du denn mit deinem Vispass angeln?


----------



## bigt23 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vispass 2010 und Nachtangeln*

in allen genehmigten abschnitten der mass. die liste sieht ungefähr so aus:
Beschreibung der Maasseen / Maasplassen 







* 
[*]Rijkelse Bemden: *
Alle in der nebenstehenden Karte dunkelblau gekennzeichneten Bereiche dürfen beangelt werden. Das Entlanglaufen ist am ganzen Maassee erlaubt.
Das Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang verboten.
Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit einem Mindestmaß von 42 cm im Besitz haben.
Der Angler darf unter keinen Umständen gefangenen Fisch verkaufen. 







*
[*]Asselse Seen: *






Alle in der nebenstehenden Karte dunkelblau gekennzeichneten Bereiche dürfen beangelt werden. Das Entlanglaufen ist am ganzen Maassee erlaubt.
Das Angeln und Entlanglaufen ist an folgenden Örtlichkeiten verboten:

"De Nieuwe Jachthaven" Asselt;
"De Grote Eindplas";
"De Loswal";
"De Jachthaven Ascola";
hinter der Kirche in Asselt;
"Het oude Gat"
Das Angeln an den rot markierten Bereichen des Sees ist verboten.
Das Angeln und Entlanglaufen am "De Kleine Eindplas" ist ab dem 1. Dezember bis zum 1. Juni verboten (grün markierten Bereiche).
Das Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang verboten.
Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit einem Mindestmaß von 42 cm. im Besitz haben.
Der Angler darf unter keinen Umständen gefangenen Fisch verkaufen. 

Seitenanfang




* 
[*]Doncker Nack - De Weerd - Noordplas - Zuisplasnieuwe Nack, Paardplas: *
Alle in der nebenstehenden Karte dunkelblau gekennzeichneten Bereiche dürfen beangelt werden. Das Entlanglaufen ist am ganzen Maassee erlaubt.
Das Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang verboten.
Pro Angeltagdürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit einem Mindestmaß von 42 cm im Besitz haben.
Der Angler darf unter keinen Umständen gefangenen Fisch verkaufen.
Ohne schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers - Pächters - Inhabers darf der Besitzer der Erlaubnis die touristisch kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen - Camping - Plätze und Bungalows nicht betreten.




*
[*]Smalbroek - Oolerplas - Osen / Gerelinplas: *






Alle in der nebenstehenden Karte dunkelblau gekennzeichneten Bereiche dürfen beangelt werden. Das Entlanglaufen ist am ganzen Maassee erlaubt.
Das Angeln an den rot markierten Bereichen des Sees ist verboten.
Das Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang verboten.
Pro Angeltagdürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit einem Mindestmaß von 42 cm im Besitz haben.
Der Angler darf unter keinen Umständen gefangenen Fisch verkaufen.
Im Smalbroek ist der Gebrauch von gefärbten Maden verboten. Es ist ebenfalls verboten Hecht mitzunehmen oder in Besitz zu haben.
Ohne schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers - Pächters - Inhabers darf der Besitzer der Erlaubnis die touristisch kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen - Camping - Plätze und Bungalows nicht betreten.

Seitenanfang

*
[*]De Slag - Polderveld - Tesken - Bosmolenplas: *






Alle in der nebenstehenden Karte dunkelblau gekennzeichneten Bereiche dürfen beangelt werden. Das Entlanglaufen ist am ganzen Maassee erlaubt.
Das Angeln an den rot markierten Bereichen des Sees ist verboten.
Das Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang verboten.
Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit einem Mindestmaß von 42 cm im Besitz haben.
Der Angler darf unter keinen Umständen gefangenen Fisch verkaufen.
Ohne schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers - Pächters - Inhabers darf der Besitzer der Erlaubnis die touristisch kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen - Camping - Plätze und Bungalows nicht betreten.

*
[*]Plas Koeweide - Grote Hegplas (De Grote Hegge): *






Alle in der nebenstehenden Karte dunkelblau gekennzeichneten Bereiche dürfen beangelt werden. Das Entlanglaufen ist am ganzen Maassee erlaubt.
Das Angeln an den rot markierten Bereichen des Sees ist verboten.
Das Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang verboten.
Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit einem Mindestmaß von 42 cm im Besitz haben.
Der Angler darf unter keinen Umständen gefangenen Fisch verkaufen.
Ohne schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers - Pächters - Inhabers darf der Besitzer der Erlaubnis die touristisch kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen - Camping - Plätze und Bungalows nicht betreten.

Seitenanfang

*
[*]Visvijver Stevensweert - Huiskenplas - Plas Brandt - Eilandsplas - Jachthaven Stevensweert: *






Alle in der nebenstehenden Karte dunkelblau gekennzeichneten Bereiche dürfen beangelt werden. Das Entlanglaufen ist am ganzen Maassee erlaubt.
Das Angeln an den rot markierten Bereichen des Sees ist verboten.
Das Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang verboten.
Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit einem Mindestmaß von 42 cm im Besitz haben.
Der Angler darf unter keinen Umständen gefangenen Fisch verkaufen.
Am Fischweiher Stevensweert, de Huiskensplas, Plas Brandt ist es verboten Hecht mitzunehmen oder in Besitz zu haben.
Ohne schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers - Pächters - Inhabers darf der Besitzer der Erlaubnis die touristisch kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen - Camping - Plätze und Bungalows nicht betreten.




*
[*]Dilkensplas - Laakerwert / Schroevendaalseplas: *






Alle in der nebenstehenden Karte dunkelblau gekennzeichneten Bereiche dürfen beangelt werden. Das Entlanglaufen ist am ganzen Maassee erlaubt.
Das Angeln an den rot markierten Bereichen des Sees ist verboten.
Das Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang verboten.
Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit einem Mindestmaß von 42 cm im Besitz haben.
Der Angler darf unter keinen Umständen gefangenen Fisch verkaufen.
Am Dilkensplas ist es verboten Hecht mitzunehmen oder in Besitz zu haben.
Ohne schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers - Pächters - Inhabers darf der Besitzer der Erlaubnis die touristisch kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen - Camping - Plätze und Bungalows nicht betreten.


----------



## totaler Spinner (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vispass 2010 und Nachtangeln*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Die Maas führt z.Z. Hochwasser


Naja, der Maaspegel ist leicht erhöht, richtiges Hochwasser sieht aber anders aus.

@bigt23 

Wenn du noch nicht erfahren mit Booten bist fang damit im Sommer bei angenehmen Wassertemperaturen an. Geht im Eiskalten Wasser was schief kann es sehr böse enden. 
Jedes Jahr im Winter werden Angler mit starken Unterkühlungen oder tot aus dem Wasser geholt. Meist Anfänger.

Die Gewässer in den man das ganze Jahr Nachtangeln darf findest du in der Lijst van nachtviswaterten unter Uitzondering 1:

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/visserijwet_en_regels/?page=nachtvissen

Aber unbedingt auch in der List van viswateren nachschauen, den es gibt auch an diesen Gewässern Streckenweise Nachtangelverbote.

Wenn du wissen willst wo man was fängt schau mal in den visplaner:

http://www.visplanner.nl/

Im Winter ist es immer schwer an Fisch zu kommen aber einen echten Angler stört das nicht.:g


----------

